# Any DVC TS w/ Theme Rooms (Disney Princess, Marvel, etc.)



## Grammarhero (Dec 17, 2019)

My wife won't let me blow 20k (5 percent of our net worth) on Wyndham VIPG.  However, she will let me blow 10k (3 percent of our net worth) on DVC TS, if there are Disney-themed TS rooms, such as Disney Princesses or Marvel.  Anybody know?


----------



## paxsarah (Dec 17, 2019)

They're Disney themed, but they're not DISNEY THEMED, if you know what I mean. Each resort follows its own theme and you'll find subtle Mickeys in the decor and Disney-themed artwork on the walls, etc, but you're not going to find, say, the type of theming you see in the Art of Animation at the DVCs.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 17, 2019)

Not sure what the percentage of your net worth the purchase has to do with the discussion of what resorts have themed rooms???


----------



## Shankilicious (Dec 17, 2019)

dioxide45 said:


> Not sure what the percentage of your net worth the purchase has to do with the discussion of what resorts have themed rooms???


I think he's depicting his wife's willingness to spend twice as much just for the mouse.....?

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## paxsarah (Dec 17, 2019)

Shankilicious said:


> I think he's depicting his wife's willingness to spend twice as much just for the mouse.....?



Except it's half as much. Given that DVC will hold a good deal of resale value, though, it would make more sense to spend twice as much on DVC than on Wyndham gold VIP (which will hardly have any resale value at all).


----------



## Grammarhero (Dec 17, 2019)

dioxide45 said:


> Not sure what the percentage of your net worth the purchase has to do with the discussion of what resorts have themed rooms???


Its to show my wife and I could reasonably afford a DVC TS.  The question is should we though.  After all, YOLO.


----------



## Shankilicious (Dec 17, 2019)

@paxsarah Paxsarah has a good point about resale value when you eventually want to offload it. 


Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## bnoble (Dec 17, 2019)

How much travel time each year do you realistically have? Are you sure it’s YOLO not FOMO?


----------



## Grammarhero (Dec 17, 2019)

bnoble said:


> How much travel time each year do you realistically have? Are you sure it’s YOLO not FOMO?


That is true.  Unless I deedback all my 451k Wyndham via Ovations, no point picking up another TS.


----------



## Grammarhero (Dec 17, 2019)

bnoble said:


> How much travel time each year do you realistically have? Are you sure it’s YOLO not FOMO?


South Bend is where my wife, my sister, her husband, and my niece TS every summer.  Williamsburg is my work-relating TS vacation.  Wyndham is just wherever I want to go.  I should not pick up another TS unless I divest my 451k Wyndham first, preferably through Ovations.


----------



## Pathways (Dec 17, 2019)

Grammarhero said:


> My wife won't let me blow 20k (5 percent of our net worth) on Wyndham VIPG. However, she will let me blow 10k (3 percent of our net worth) on DVC TS





dioxide45 said:


> Not sure what the percentage of your net worth the purchase has to do with the discussion of what resorts have themed rooms???



IMHO, if you even have to bring up a net worth calculation to the DW, let alone to the rest of us, there is NO timeshare that should be under consideration.  Timeshares are a luxury item which may eventually (some already) have a negative asset value. IOW - throwaway money only should be considered. (IOW, Ready to buy a boat?  Then you might be ready for a timeshare.)


----------



## heathpack (Dec 17, 2019)

Pathways said:


> IMHO, if you even have to bring up a net worth calculation to the DW, let alone to the rest of us, there is NO timeshare that should be under consideration.  Timeshares are a luxury item which may eventually (some already) have a negative asset value. IOW - throwaway money only should be considered. (IOW, Ready to buy a boat?  Then you might be ready for a timeshare.)



Lol we have a boat... and five, no wait, six timeshares.  But who’s counting???

We just listed the boat for sale.  And really should give up at least one timeshare. 

Somethings gotta give.


----------



## heathpack (Dec 17, 2019)

Oy I just recounted.  It’s seven timeshares.

No wonder we’re selling the boat.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 18, 2019)

Grammarhero said:


> Its to show my wife and I could reasonably afford a DVC TS.  The question is should we though.  After all, YOLO.


You don't have to prove it to us. Seems a personal discussion between you and your spouse. Just seemed like an odd statement to make considering the actual question.


----------



## Grammarhero (Dec 18, 2019)

heathpack said:


> Oy I just recounted.  It’s seven timeshares.
> 
> No wonder we’re selling the boat.


I have six right now.  Might divest four next year.


----------



## AnnaS (Dec 18, 2019)

Grammarhero said:


> My wife won't let me blow 20k (5 percent of our net worth) on Wyndham VIPG.  However, she will let me blow 10k (3 percent of our net worth) on DVC TS, if there are Disney-themed TS rooms, such as Disney Princesses or Marvel.  Anybody know?



You can pay cash and stay at Art of Animation or one of the moderate resorts - I think one of the moderate have themed rooms.  Pay as you go and don't have to commit.

If you enjoy going to Disney often and love staying in the bubble like many of DVC owners (not just owners  ) - you might want to consider a resale contract.  Maybe drop one of your other TS?


----------



## chalee94 (Dec 18, 2019)

I think you are better off just paying cash for these types of hotel rooms if you want that sort of theming:

https://www.disneytouristblog.com/royal-rooms-port-orleans-riverside-review/






Animal Kingdom Villas has some nice African Lodge theming but it's doesn't sound like that was what you were aiming for...


----------



## bnoble (Dec 18, 2019)

I stayed in one of those Royal rooms on a night that got tacked onto an RCI exchange. I was pleasantly surprised by how much I enjoyed it, and I usually don't care much about theming in the room.


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Dec 23, 2019)

I am honestly never going to make a Wyndham retail purchase either, but when I am financially better off and done having kids, I will probably buy into DVC. Unlike Wyndham, you can bank and borrow at no cost, so you can combine 3 years of points into one vacation. Unless you are in love with one specific resort, you are financially better off owning Saratoga Springs or Bay Lake Tower. Anything below 100 points has a high cost per point, so I would honestly just stick with 100 points so you can use it for a week in a one bedroom every other/third year.


----------



## presley (Dec 24, 2019)

The rooms are nothing special. If you want special themeing in the rooms, you need to pay out big bucks for special rooms at the major hotels. I don't know what the cost is per night in Florida, but in California they run from about $1500./night to $6,000./night and they are amazing. I've never stayed in one, but have seen plenty of videos and pictures of them.

The DVC rooms strike me as very bland.


----------



## louisianab (Dec 28, 2019)

Grammarhero said:


> South Bend is where my wife, my sister, her husband, and my niece TS every summer.  Williamsburg is my work-relating TS vacation.  Wyndham is just wherever I want to go.  I should not pick up another TS unless I divest my 451k Wyndham first, preferably through Ovations.


You guys could probably buy a house in SB, use it all summer and then rent it out to students/football weekends. They aren't that expensive unless you are right in Eddy St Commons.  Then use that money for DVC


----------



## elaine (Dec 29, 2019)

Although rooms might not have much theming, the lobbies in many of the DVC resorts are pretty awesome, but not Mickey Mouse. We get transported to a fantastic destination the moment we walk into AKV, OKW, etc. We don't get that at a Marriott, HGVC, etc. (despite being very nice and maybe even "better" furnishings, etc. than DVC). And though nothing is guaranteed, with the new Star Wars, etc., I don't see the resale pricing of DVC going down any time soon. DVC is about the only TS that I'd hold and somewhat "expect" to get most or all of capital outlay back, esp. if purchased resale. Riviera with new restrictions is too early to tell.
As far as % of net worth. it's a luxury purchase. I'd advise to only spend what you can afford to lose from your net worth and not lose any sleep over. Net worth is relative--does it include house, which one needs to live in, and cannot liquidate quickly, does one have a pension, free or very affordable medical care, etc. in which case, one "needs" less net worth in retirement, etc.


----------



## ljmiii (Dec 29, 2019)

elaine said:


> Although rooms might not have much theming, the lobbies in many of the DVC resorts are pretty awesome...


To second what elaine said, it isn't the villas at DVC that are special so much as the resorts.  But the themeing isn't Disney so much as Magnificent Mountain Lodge (aka Ahwahnee Hotel) (BRV/CCV), African Safari House (AKV), Atlantic Coast Resort (BCV), etc. We're staying at BCV right now and the resort at Christmastime is nothing short of magical. As is the adjacent Yacht Club and the themeing in oft overlooked places like the solarium. And the ability to walk to and from EPCOT and HS is priceless.

Well...not exactly priceless since we do pay a pretty penny for the privilege. We have stayed off property in nearby MVCI resorts which have villas that are arguably nicer and inarguably far less expensive.  But after our last off-property stay I found myself channeling Scarlett O'Hara, "As god as my witness, I'll never book 30 day fastpasses at 7:00AM each and every morning of my length of stay again!" Or have to choose who will be the designated driver instead of having to choose whether to dine in France, Italy, Japan...or one of the many nearby seafood restaurants.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Dec 30, 2019)

ljmiii said:


> To second what elaine said, it isn't the villas at DVC that are special so much as the resorts.  But the themeing isn't Disney so much as Magnificent Mountain Lodge (aka Ahwahnee Hotel) (BRV/CCV), African Safari House (AKV), Atlantic Coast Resort (BCV), etc. We're staying at BCV right now and the resort at Christmastime is nothing short of magical. As is the adjacent Yacht Club and the themeing in oft overlooked places like the solarium. And the ability to walk to and from EPCOT and HS is priceless.
> 
> Well...not exactly priceless since we do pay a pretty penny for the privilege. We have stayed off property in nearby MVCI resorts which have villas that are arguably nicer and inarguably far less expensive.  But after our last off-property stay I found myself channeling Scarlett O'Hara, "As god as my witness, I'll never book 30 day fastpasses at 7:00AM each and every morning of my length of stay again!" Or have to choose who will be the designated driver instead of having to choose whether to dine in France, Italy, Japan...or one of the many nearby seafood restaurants.


Every word is true!


----------



## CPNY (Jan 3, 2020)

Grammarhero said:


> Its to show my wife and I could reasonably afford a DVC TS.  The question is should we though.  After all, YOLO.


If you buy developer RESCIND! LOL all I know is people are generally happy with a DVC purchase


----------



## CPNY (Jan 3, 2020)

ljmiii said:


> To second what elaine said, it isn't the villas at DVC that are special so much as the resorts.  But the themeing isn't Disney so much as Magnificent Mountain Lodge (aka Ahwahnee Hotel) (BRV/CCV), African Safari House (AKV), Atlantic Coast Resort (BCV), etc. We're staying at BCV right now and the resort at Christmastime is nothing short of magical. As is the adjacent Yacht Club and the themeing in oft overlooked places like the solarium. And the ability to walk to and from EPCOT and HS is priceless.
> 
> Well...not exactly priceless since we do pay a pretty penny for the privilege. We have stayed off property in nearby MVCI resorts which have villas that are arguably nicer and inarguably far less expensive.  But after our last off-property stay I found myself channeling Scarlett O'Hara, "As god as my witness, I'll never book 30 day fastpasses at 7:00AM each and every morning of my length of stay again!" Or have to choose who will be the designated driver instead of having to choose whether to dine in France, Italy, Japan...or one of the many nearby seafood restaurants.


I just stayed at a MVC resort and while commuting to and from was a pain it was a lot better than the buses I took while staying on property. I’d like to see what the riviera resales look like. With the new restrictions it will be difficult. Personally speaking I wouldn’t mind staying at riviera but also would want to stay at other resorts like GF or AKV. When it comes to resale, even if they are priced really low I’m sure DVC will exercise ROFR pretty often.


----------



## chunkygal (Jan 4, 2020)

We have owned at hhi and now only at bwv. There is no character themes per say, but a Disney feel or theme to threslrts, definitely. Also, one of The only timeshares that “holds it’s value”. We sold our hhi for about what we bought it for 22 years and great memories ago minus mf. Repurchase is the way to go,as you can buy the other perks much lower if you want them. We ever did and felt it was some of the best money we ever spent, and we have blown a lot of money over a marriage.


----------



## ljmiii (Jan 6, 2020)

CPNY said:


> I just stayed at a MVC resort and while commuting to and from was a pain it was a lot better than the buses I took while staying on property...


At least during peak seasons the WDW buses are basically useless. Over Christmas/NYE we mostly walked, monorailed, and skylinered. We tried the morning buses three times and ended up Uber'ing once we saw the masses of people waiting. Evenings back from the parks weren't so bad - we took the bus back all three times.


CPNY said:


> When it comes to resale, even if they are priced really low I’m sure DVC will exercise ROFR pretty often.


As the phrase goes, "Past Performance Is No Guarantee of Future Results" but historically DVC doesn't ROFR any property it is actively selling.  So if you can find a willing seller you can get amazing deals on Aulani. It will be interesting to see where Riviera resale prices settle over the next couple of years.


----------



## CPNY (Jan 6, 2020)

ljmiii said:


> At least during peak seasons the WDW buses are basically useless. Over Christmas/NYE we mostly walked, monorailed, and skylinered. We tried the morning buses three times and ended up Uber'ing once we saw the masses of people waiting. Evenings back from the parks weren't so bad - we took the bus back all three times.
> As the phrase goes, "Past Performance Is No Guarantee of Future Results" but historically DVC doesn't ROFR any property it is actively selling.  So if you can find a willing seller you can get amazing deals on Aulani. It will be interesting to see where Riviera resale prices settle over the next couple of years.


Can you use points at riviera with Aulani? At what point can you book other DVC resorts prior to check in? 7 months? So are points at Aulani useless for 5 months if I don’t want to go there?


----------



## elaine (Jan 7, 2020)

The current status--you cannot use any resale points (purchased since late Jan 2019) at Riviera or likely any additional new DVCs. You can use any points bought directly from DVC at 7 months to book any DVC.
There are varies debates as to whether DVC could change additional things in the future.
Buying A to book Riviera regularly doesn't seem a good strategy to me. I'd plan to use A at least EOY to buy there. Also, pay attention to annual fees--some A contracts have subsidized fees.


----------



## Deb & Bill (Jan 25, 2020)

DVC might theme the resorts when they first build them, but in the first iteration of renovations they start to take all the theming out of the villa.  They wind up looking no different from a Hampton Inn.


----------



## frank808 (Jan 28, 2020)

elaine said:


> The current status--you cannot use any resale points (purchased since late Jan 2019) at Riviera or likely any additional new DVCs. You can use any points bought directly from DVC at 7 months to book any DVC.
> There are varies debates as to whether DVC could change additional things in the future.
> Buying A to book Riviera regularly doesn't seem a good strategy to me. I'd plan to use A at least EOY to buy there. Also, pay attention to annual fees--some A contracts have subsidized fees.


Aulani contracts with subsidized dues cannot be used to book into Riviera unless you bought them before Jan 2019. OP would not be able to book Riviera with subsidized Aulani contract or any resale contract that home is not Riviera.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------

